# Slowed down 800%



## Sora de Eclaune (Oct 15, 2011)

Songs slowed down by 800%.



Spoiler: Videos



[yt]AC7mNokDFnw[/yt][yt]J9N22Ih1ALI[/yt]
[yt]2HZAReul9IQ[/yt][yt]d0Ud0tSx1tw[/yt]
[yt]2nz9bi2E6Tk[/yt][yt]NXQEE463XRo[/yt]
[yt]v13Miz3mI9c[/yt][yt]cGMGjWKS81Q[/yt]


----------



## Forstride (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## mameks (Oct 15, 2011)

Although this is actually 1000% it fits in here c:
http://soundcloud.com/birdfeeder/jurassic-park-theme-1000-slower
Posted it a while ago (Januaryish) and it's still so awesome ;O;
Those are fucking scareh :|


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 15, 2011)

The trolololo one touched my heart.
Its like the soundtrack to some castle in the end of an RPG.


----------



## notmeanymore (Oct 17, 2011)

The 800% Trololo is going to give me nightmares.


----------



## prowler (Oct 17, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=-9rko6vUY_k


I don't usually thumbs up when it tells me to but when I do, it's to save the whales.


----------

